# USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

						In den USA wurde einem Jungen von einem Richter verboten, gewalthaltige Spiele zu spielen, nachdem dieser ein sehr zweifelhaftes Video auf Snapchat veröffentlichte, in dem er eine scherzhafte Amoklaufdrohung aussprach.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*


----------



## drstoecker (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Jetzt geht diese Diskussion wieder los. Vllt sollte man auch generell gewalthaltige Filme/nachrichten Beiträge etc verbieten. Irgendwie rafft das keiner das diese Spiele doch nicht der Auslöser für solche Taten sind, die Probleme liegen dich ganz woanders.


----------



## Baer85 (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Du hast den Artikel nicht verstanden oder?
Da war ein Junge, der in einem Video gesagt hat,während er wohl ein "gewaltätiges Spiel" gespielt hat, dass er vielleicht nen Amoklauf an der Schule macht. Aus welchem Grund auch immer und es ist doch nun wirklich egal ob es ein dummer Scherz ist!
Das ist kein Spaß und das der Richter ihm nun das Spielen dieser Spiele untersagt hat ist doch verständlich. Hätte er das Video auf nem Schießstand gemacht, hätte der Richter ihm wohl die Besuche solcher untersagt. 
Du sagtest ja schon richtig, dass Videospiele nicht "der Grund schlechthin" für Amokläufe sind, jedoch können sie nunmal ein Faktor bei Personen, die irgendeine Störung haben, sein. Und das bei dem Jungen, und da schließe ich sein Umfeld mit ein,  wohl etwas nicht stimmt, da muss man wohl nicht drüber diskutieren.


----------



## Homerclon (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Mario Kart ist auch Gewalthaltig! Die ganzen armen Schildkröten die dafür ihre Panzer hergeben müssen, bzw. gegen ihren Willen über die Fahrbahnen geschleudert werden, und all der andere Kram, der nur dazu dient um andere Gewaltsam auszubremsen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Ja, sobald man ein gewalthaltiges Spiel sieht sollte man am besten gleich die 45er ziehen und ein Loch reinschießen. Dann kann nix mehr passieren.
Oder man rüstet alle Lehrer auch mit solchen Spielen einschließlich 4 Stunden Spielpflicht pro Woche aus dass sie vorbereitet sind.

Sorry, ich versuche mich grade in amerikanischer Logik... aber ist nicht einfach.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Jetzt geht diese Diskussion wieder los..


Es ist immer die Diskussion um Einzelfälle und die Konsequenzen für alle.

Natürlich erzeugen bei geschätzt 99% der Killerspielespieler diese gewalt-
verherrlichenden Orgien keine weiteren Schäden, weil die Spieler sehr gut
zwischen Spiel und Realität unterscheiden können.

Und das restliche Prozent oder Promille? Was ist mit denen?  Kannst Du 
Dir nicht vorstellen, dass bei bestimmten anfälligen Menschen bestimmte
Dinge nicht so gut sind? Warum z.B. gibt es Altersgrenzen und wer legt fest,
ob jeder 18 Jährige wirklich schon die Reife eines Normachtzehnjährigen
hat?

Ob darum alle mit gewaltverherrlichenden Killerspielen aufhören sollten,
oder ob man, wie in diesem Fall, konkret vermutlich gefährdeten Kindern
andere Optionen zur Freizeitgestaltung gibt, ist durchaus diskussionswürdig.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sorry, ich versuche mich grade in amerikanischer Logik... aber ist nicht einfach.


Denk immer daran: "Ein Amerikaner wächst, bis er vierzehn ist, danach wird
er nur noch größer."


----------



## SilentHunter (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Man sollte auch sicherstellen das der Junge nebenbei kein Brot gegessen oder Wasser getrunken hat das man ihm dann natürlich auch verbieten müßte .Wer einen an der Schüssel hat und im gelobten Land der weltweit am höchsten mit Waffen aller Art gerüsteten Bevölkerung lebt braucht keine Videospiele als Anregung oder um auf den Gedanken des Schußwaffenmißbrauchs zu kommen .Das nennt sich bei den Amis auch Alltagsrealität durch freien und ungehemmter Zugang zum benötigten Amokläufer Handwerkszeug .Ja man kann sagen nicht die Waffe tötet sondern der Schütze .Nur wer keine Waffen in die Finger bekommt kommt erst garnicht in die Lage sie abzufeuern .


----------



## XD-User (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Mario Kart ist auch Gewalthaltig! Die ganzen armen Schildkröten die dafür ihre Panzer hergeben müssen, bzw. gegen ihren Willen über die Fahrbahnen geschleudert werden, und all der andere Kram, der nur dazu dient um andere Gewaltsam auszubremsen.



Die wurden in der ganze Reihe bereits schlecht behandelt  wieso denkt keiner an die Schildkröten...


----------



## Baer85 (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Ich verstehe nicht, wo hier das Problem ist? In dem Artikel gibt es keine Verallgemeinerungen bezüglich  "Killer-Spiele" oder ähnliches. Erst der erste Post hier hat diese Diskussion eröffnet.
Es gab ein auffälligen Jungen und der Richter hat, meiner Meinung nach vieles richtig gemacht. Zum einem hat er es sehr ernst genommen und zweitens dem Jungen eine der Quellen entzogen, die bei ihm wohl triggern. Was hätte er denn sonst eurer Meinung nach machen sollen? Wegsperren kann man ihn nicht und zu einer Therapie kann man Ihn warscheinlich auch nicht zwingen. Herauszufinden was für Probleme der Junge hat, ist nicht Aufgabe des Gerichtes. Da muss sein soziales Umfeld und wenn dieses Versagt, die Behörde ran. Immerhin gibt es in Amreika die Möglichkeit, auf Einzelfälle zugeschnittene  Urteile zu verhängen. (Kann positiv und negativ sein) Hier hätte man warscheinlich garnichts machen können, da es noch keine Gesetze für soetwas gibt. Finde man sollte nicht immer auf Amerika und ihre Regeln draufhauen. Manches ist Sinnvoll anderes nicht. Aber son generelles gebashe ist nicht Sinnvoll.


----------



## Thomas5010 (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Das gewaltverherrlichende Videospiele in den meisten Fällen nicht zum Amoklauf führen ist natürlich richtig. Trotz allem haben gewaltverherrlichende Darstellung Einfluss auf die Psyche. Die Aufgeschlossenheit gegenüber Gewalt verändert sich. Früher war man vielleicht ablehnend gegenüber Waffen aber inzwischen findet man Freude daran. Auch die Sprache bzw. die Kommunikation ändert sich mit der Zeit. Es gibt eine schleichende Veränderung, die der Konsument so gar nicht merken muss aber das Umfeld sehr wohl Soziale Beziehungen können belastet werde indem man rauer miteinander umgeht. Es geht nicht immer um den Amoklauf. Wer mit Begeisterung sich gewaltaffinen Inhalten aussetzt, der erlebt mit Sicherheit Veränderungen auf ganz unterschiedlichen Ebenen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

@Thomas5010:

Du hast in dem was du sagst völlig Recht. Nur kann bzw. sollte man daraus die Konsequenz ziehen dass all das verboten werden muss was derartige Auswirkungen haben kann? Ich meine in dem Falle müsste man ja nicht nur Spiele mit Gewaltinhalt verbieten sondern noch zig andere Dinge. Und dann passiert was immer passiert wenn Dinge verboten werden die die Leute aber wollen: Sie besorgen sichs illegal und der "Wert" bzw. das "haben wollen" der verbotenen Inhalte wird noch deutlich gesteigert.

Verbote ändern hier nichts. Genauso wenig wie ein Cannabisverbot die Kiffer davon abhalten kann zu kiffen so wenig wird ein Killerspielverbot die Zocker davon abhalten sowas zu spielen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Früher war man vielleicht ablehnend gegenüber Waffen aber inzwischen findet man Freude daran.


So funktioniert das Leben nicht.

Seitdem ich gesehen habe, was eine MG-Patrone, Handgranate oder Panzergranate anrichtet, bin ich strikt gegen Waffen aller Art.


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Den hätten man gleich 2 Jahre wegsperren sollen. Wer so blöd ist und ins Internet solche Videos hochlaedt, der hat es nicht anders verdient.

Wenn nach mir ginge dürfte der nicht nur nicht mal Mario kart spielen, sondern müsste die Hände auf den rücken gebunden bekommen um 2 Jahre lang auch an sich nicht rumspielen zu können.

Die Jugend ist sowas von unreif im umgang mit sozialen Plattformen, dass da eigentlich auch ne alters oder IQ Grenze eingeführt gehört.


----------



## azzih (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Vielleicht mal ein gutes und praxisnahes Urteil. Zumindest wird das dem dummen Jungen zu denken geben und besser  er macht Sport als zu zocken.


----------



## Homerclon (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



Baer85 schrieb:


> Was hätte er denn sonst eurer Meinung nach machen sollen? Wegsperren kann man ihn nicht und zu einer Therapie kann man Ihn warscheinlich auch nicht zwingen.


Ein Gericht kann meines Wissens Therapiesitzungen verordnen, oder in Härtefällen auch in eine Klinik einweisen.


----------



## Baer85 (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

@ Homerclon Klar kann er das, aber reicht dafür schon eine vielleicht unüberlegte Aussage in einem Video oder muss man da wirklich eine Tat begangen haben? Da bin ich mir eben nicht sicher und habe deswegen "warscheinlich nicht" geschrieben.


----------



## Sparanus (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sorry, ich versuche mich grade in amerikanischer Logik... aber ist nicht einfach.


Und solche Urteile hast du in Deutschland: 
Das WhatsApp-Urteil gegen eine Mutter betrifft uns (fast) alle | WIRED Germany

ALso nciht auf die Amis fixieren


----------



## Rollora (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Jetzt geht diese Diskussion wieder los. Vllt sollte man auch generell gewalthaltige Filme/nachrichten Beiträge etc verbieten. Irgendwie rafft das keiner das diese Spiele doch nicht der Auslöser für solche Taten sind, die Probleme liegen dich ganz woanders.


Spiele und FIlme... ganz generell Medien sind wohl nicht die Auslöser. Stimmt. Lösen aber offenbar die Hemmschwelle. Abgesehen davon... jemand der immer noch nicht die Reife besitzt, über solche Amokläufe keine Scherze zu machen, dem sollten auf irgendeine Art und Weise Konsequenzen aufgezeigt werden. Ob Spieleverbot das richtige ist, weiß ich nicht.
Das richtige wäre ein paar Sitzungen beim Psychologen um sich den Jungen anzusehen ob er denn nun sozial ausgegrenzt ist, Hass schürt... etc. Oder obs einfach nur ein völlig missglückter Teeny-Scherz war


----------



## Terracresta (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Dem Richter sollte man mal die Szene vorspielen, in der Mario Bowser in die Lava stürzt und dieser sich noch mal als Skelett aufbäumt. Zudem tötet man Mario in einem Durchlauf mehr Kreaturen als in so manchem Egoshooter.
So ein Verbot ist aber völlig am Problem vorbei, aber bei dem Amis verbieten sie auch lieber Pornographie anstatt Waffen. Würde er Kriminalromane lesen statt zu spielen, wären ihm dann diese verboten worden und er dürfte nur Dr. Seuss oder so lesen?



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Die Jugend ist sowas von unreif im umgang mit sozialen Plattformen, dass da eigentlich auch ne alters oder IQ Grenze eingeführt gehört.



Find den Kommentar irgendwie lustig, wenn ich mir anschau, was viele Erwachsene auf solche Plattformen "verbrechen". Da zu sagen die Jugend wäre im Umgang mit diesen unreif, klingt als wärst du ein 70jähriger, der sich über die jungen Leute auslässt und so tut als wären in seiner Generation alle brav gewesen und hätten sich intelligent verhalten. Das Alter macht nicht weise, sondern nur alt und hat somit so gut wie keine Aussagekraft.


----------



## Oberst Klink (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Ich finde es überhaupt lächerlich und verwunderlich zugleich, dass über diesen Fall berichtet wird. Es handelt sich hier um eine disziplinarische Strafe die so nicht unüblich ist und auch im Bezug zur Tat des Schülers verhängt wurde. Vermutlich ging es ihm gegen den Strich, dass gewalthaltige Computerspiele für Amokläufe verantwortlich gemacht wurden und wahrscheinlich darf er eben deshalb diese Spiele erst mal nicht zocken. Also was solls? Der Bezug auf Computerspiele ist hier wieder mal nur mininal bei dem Thema, aber es ist ja Sonntag und irgendwie muss man die Seite ja füllen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und solche Urteile hast du in Deutschland:
> Das WhatsApp-Urteil gegen eine Mutter betrifft uns (fast) alle | WIRED Germany
> 
> ALso nciht auf die Amis fixieren



Ganz ehrlich... das Urteil halte ich für richtig gut (ich kannte den Fall auch). 

Ist zwar natürlich praxisfern, sollte aber wesentlich weitere Kreise schlagen als es leider getan hat um im aussichtslosen Kampf dafür dass Leute endlich verstehen was sie da eigentlich tun mit WA/Fratzenbuch zumindest einen Kleinen Schritt weiter gekommen zu sein.


----------



## mgiceman311 (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Immer die selbe s****** es wird eben immer ein Sündenbock gesucht..., in diesem Fall...Videospiele...


----------



## Rollora (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet SchÃ¼ler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...weil die Spieler sehr gut
> zwischen Spiel und Realität unterscheiden können.
> ...


Ich habe mit dieser verallgemeinerung immer ein kleines Problem:
unser rationales Ich kann die Gewalt in Film, Serie, Nachrichten, Spiel, Buch, Musik natürlich richtig einstufen. Dieses rationale Ich ist nicht aber nicht immer zur Stelle. Vorallem bei Leuten mit psychischen Problemen, aber darauf will ich nicht hinaus:
Das durchschnittliche Gehirn wird durch Erfahrung programmiert. Der durchschnittliche Amerikaner macht bis zu seinem 8. Lebensjahr die "Erfahrung", das Mord/Töten, wenn auch nur durch Medien (aber Medien bilden passiv auch) eine effiziente Art der Selbstjustiz ist oder der Problemlösung. Und zwar nicht 1x sondern über 10.000 mal. Ja richtig: der durchschnittliche Amerikanische 10 Jährige sieht bis zu seinem 10. Geburtstag 10.000 Morde (!). Natürlich sind das oft "harmlose" Dinge wie Comics, aber ein wiederholtes Verhalten, egal wie abstrakt, prägt sehr wohl bei der Problemlösungsfindung. Gibt ja auch immer wieder untersuchungen an Kindern, die zeigen, dass die Kinder denen Comics gezeigt werden (Tom und Jerry zum Beispiel), wesentlich aggressiver mit ihren Kontrahenten umgehen wenn ihnen Spielzeug weggenommen wird (im Vergleich zur Kontrollgruppe). 
Es ist also zwar richtig: ja wir wissen, Gewalt ist eigentlich keine Lösung. Aber wenn es einem zigtausendmal vorgelebt wird, ist es im Unterbewusstsein sehr wohl eine verankerte Lösung auf die zurückgegriffen wird, wenn man "rot" sieht. 

Computerspiele sind hier natürlich nicht der Sündenbock. Medien im generellen etwas mehr, aber natürlich sind es immer soziale und psychische Missstände die vorhanden sind, bevor so ein Mass shooting passiert.

Übrigens:

Wisst ihr eigentlich, wie oft so ein Mass Shooting in den USA vorkommt? 1x im Jahr? 1x im Quartal? Jetzt wird ja wegen eines einzelnen Amoklaufs wieder viel Tam-Tam gemacht.
Na, wollt ihrs wissen?

Beinahe täglich (!!!!): Glaubt ihr nicht? Hier eine Seite die alle News zu allen US Mass SHootings zusammenträgt Mass Shootings


----------



## Leob12 (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



mgiceman311 schrieb:


> Immer die selbe s****** es wird eben immer ein Sündenbock gesucht..., in diesem Fall...Videospiele...



Lies bitte den Text, und verstehe ihn im besten Fall auch, so wirkst du einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## Rollora (4. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Lies bitte den Text, und verstehe ihn im besten Fall auch, so wirkst du einfach nur peinlich.


Auch  wenn der Text bzw die Tat einen anderen Zusammenhang hat als seine  Aussage, ist die Strafe dennoch interessant: Anstatt dem Jungen also 10  Einheiten beim Psychologen zu verschreiben, oder eine Schulung zur  Medien und Internetnutzung, die er offenbar nie erhalten hat, wird ihm  das PC Spielen untersagt. Gelernt hat er danach wohl nicht sehr viel....  also ob er dann reflektierter an die DInge rangeht ist für mich  fragwürdig. Er macht dann halt dasselbe in grün in ein paar Jahren.  Statt mit Computerspielen im Hintergrund macht er einen anderen  blödsinn, statt sich generell weiterzuentwickeln. Das Urteil geht also  überhaupt nicht in die "tiefe" wenn man so will.
Angenommen er ist  einfach nur ein dummer Bub und nicht gestört, würden ihm Medienbildung  und ein paar Sitzungen beim Psy nicht schaden und ihm als Mensch  weiterhelfen.




Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich finde es überhaupt lächerlich und verwunderlich zugleich, dass über diesen Fall berichtet wird. Es handelt sich hier um eine disziplinarische Strafe die so nicht unüblich ist und auch im Bezug zur Tat des Schülers verhängt wurde. Vermutlich ging es ihm gegen den Strich, dass gewalthaltige Computerspiele für Amokläufe verantwortlich gemacht wurden und wahrscheinlich darf er eben deshalb diese Spiele erst mal nicht zocken. Also was solls? Der Bezug auf Computerspiele ist hier wieder mal nur mininal bei dem Thema, aber es ist ja Sonntag und irgendwie muss man die Seite ja füllen.



Darüber berichtet wird, weil derzeit wieder vermehrt draufgeklickt wird. Das flaut wieder ab, dann kommt wieder eine Welle.
Das hat natürlich jetzt mit dem jüngsten medial weit getragenen Amoklauf zu tun.
Aber die Realität ist eine andere, siehe mein Link oben: Ginge es tatsächlich um Amokläufe generell, würde entweder täglich oder gar nicht mehr berichtet werden, denn Amokläufe in den USA geschehen täglich. TÄGLICH verdammt, ich halt das immer nicht aus, wenn ich mir das durchn Kopf gehen lasse


----------



## IronAngel (5. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Das gewaltverherrlichende Videospiele in den meisten Fällen nicht zum Amoklauf führen ist natürlich richtig. Trotz allem haben gewaltverherrlichende Darstellung Einfluss auf die Psyche. Die Aufgeschlossenheit gegenüber Gewalt verändert sich. Früher war man vielleicht ablehnend gegenüber Waffen aber inzwischen findet man Freude daran. Auch die Sprache bzw. die Kommunikation ändert sich mit der Zeit. Es gibt eine schleichende Veränderung, die der Konsument so gar nicht merken muss aber das Umfeld sehr wohl Soziale Beziehungen können belastet werde indem man rauer miteinander umgeht. Es geht nicht immer um den Amoklauf. Wer mit Begeisterung sich gewaltaffinen Inhalten aussetzt, der erlebt mit Sicherheit Veränderungen auf ganz unterschiedlichen Ebenen.



Hast du dir das gerade ausgedacht ? Was ist mit den Leuten die Soldaten sind und jeden Tag mit der Waffe umgehen müssen. Laufen die auch Amok ? Meiner Meinung nach hat bei den Jungen einfach die Erziehung versagt.


----------



## DrOwnz (5. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Ich finde das als erzieherische Maßnahme echt gut, am besten keine Computerspiele (weil die definition etwas schwer ist) und das Smartphone muss er ja auch abgeben. So gehen erzieherische Maßnahmen, da eingreifen wo es wehtut.


----------



## Echo321 (5. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Erst wird nicht reagiert und nun über reagiert ..


----------



## bastian123f (5. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Keine gewalthaltigen Spiele? Gibt es welche? 
In Minecraft kann man gegeneinender Spielen, bzw Monster und Tiere töten. In Mariokart kann man Bananen auslegen und Bomben legen. Ist doch auch eine Form von Gewalt.


----------



## Chukku (5. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt.

Mit dem Verbot von "gewalthaltigen Spielen" hat man bei diesem potentiell amoklaufenden Schüler nun schon die Wurzel allen Übels herausgerissen.
Jetzt muss man sich nicht mehr weiter um ihn kümmern... echt praktisch.



bastian123f schrieb:


> Keine gewalthaltigen Spiele? Gibt es welche?


Tetris..
Mehr fällt mir auf Anhieb erstmal nicht ein


----------



## H1o84 (5. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Immer gut Menschen mit das weg zu nehmen womit Sie ihre Zeit verbringen.. Da wird ein psychisch labiles Kind sicher zum vorzeigekind.. oder es dreht dann halt erst deswegen richtig durch... bleibt abzuwarten...


----------



## Desrupt0r (5. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Und wie wollen die das Verbot bitte durchsetzen? Schaut ihm daheim jetzt immer ein Beamter auf die Finger oder ist sein Steam-Account IP-gebannt bzw.  bestimmte Spiele?


----------



## jostfun (5. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Da wird der Junge aber glücklich sein. Jetzt wo er seine eventuell vorhandenen Aggressionen live in seiner Schule ausleben muss.....


----------



## KaneTM (5. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Es tut mir wirklich leid... aber das ist ein vergleichsweise junger Mensch. Der ist genervt, dass ihm alle Medien mit Amokläufen auf den Sender gehen. In dem Alter darf man von sowas genervt sein. Als ich "klein" war, fand ich es auch eher lästig, wie man mit dem Mauerfall zugedröhnt wird... Und jetzt macht er seinem Unmut mal mit 'nem Witz Luft "Ihr müsst alle endlich mal das Maul halten wegen dieser Amokläufe, sonst laufe ich mal ne Runde Amok"... Ja, er hat Sche*ße gelabert und auch recht pietätlose. Mal abgesehen davon, dass eventuell eine erzieherische Maßnahme durchaus angebracht ist - verdammte Hacke, wegen "hat Mist gelabert" sollt man ja nun wirklich nicht von einem Gericht zu was-auch-immer verurteilt werden.

Sorry, ich finds bekloppt. Dann sperrt bitte auch die ganzen Räbber weg, die in den verwackelten Handyvidios unmeldoiös irgendwas von Bullen killen runterseiern und immerhin mit 'ner 9mm rumwedeln - das ist auch nicht mehr "Kunst", als das sozialkritisch sarkastische Video des in dem Artikel betroffenen Jugendlichen...


----------



## OField (5. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Keine gewalthaltigen Spiele? Gibt es welche?


Sämtliche  Sportspiele, Dann Kartenspiele, Rätsel, Adventures, gibt eigentlich genug.


----------



## stoic-x (5. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



DrOwnz schrieb:


> Ich finde das als erzieherische Maßnahme echt gut, am besten keine Computerspiele (weil die definition etwas schwer ist) und das Smartphone muss er ja auch abgeben. So gehen erzieherische Maßnahmen, da eingreifen wo es wehtut.



Erzieherische Maßnahmen sind Aufgabe der Eltern nicht des Staates/Gerichts. Gibt’s bei den Amis denn kein Sozialdienst? Das scheint mir in dem Fall die passendste Strafe zu sein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



OField schrieb:


> Sämtliche  Sportspiele, Dann Kartenspiele, Rätsel, Adventures, gibt eigentlich genug.



Gerade Sportspiele (insbesondere, wenn man sie mit Freunden spielt) können viel mehr Emotionen hervorrufen, als alle Ego-Shooter zusammen


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gerade Sportspiele (insbesondere, wenn man sie mit Freunden spielt) können viel mehr Emotionen hervorrufen, als alle Egho-Shooter zusammen



Gibt es bei Fifa 2018 jetzt auch einen Videobeweis?


----------



## Nightslaver (5. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



OField schrieb:


> Sämtliche  Sportspiele, Dann Kartenspiele, Rätsel, Adventures, gibt eigentlich genug.



Naja, nehme ich aber Kartenspiele wie Magic - The Gathering oder Hearthstone geht es da auch um Gewalt, das "vernichten" von Kreaturenkarten und das abziehen von Lebenspunkten des gegnerischen Gamemaster. Ist halt nur nicht so bildlich ilustriert wie in einem Spiel wie Doom.
Bleibt also auch nur ein Teil an Kartenspielen die nicht Gewalt beinhalten, zum Beispiel Solitär. ^^

Selbst bei einem Spiel wie The Sims kann es schon schwierig werden, immerhin kann man da auch Gewalt gegen seine Sims vollführen, indem man sie absichtlich verhungern lässt, oder etwas reaprieren lässt was sie nicht können und wo sie mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit bei sterben werden.

Man muss da schon sehr genau hinschauen um auch wirklich ein Spiel zu bekommen was wirklich frei von Gewalt ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man muss da schon sehr genau hinschauen um auch wirklich ein Spiel zu bekommen was wirklich frei von Gewalt ist.



Eines der bekanntesten Spiele der Welt, ist ein Spiel, wo eine weiße Gang gegen eine schwarze Gang kämpft und man das Spiel nur gewinnen kann, indem man den gegnerischen Anführer tötet.

Schach


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Jede Folge von Tom und Jerry oder dem Roadrunner ist brutaler als jedes Videogame.


----------



## MOD6699 (5. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Man dachte ja die Diskussion wäre beendet... Bis leider das Geld (NRA) ins Spiel kam


----------



## Thomas5010 (5. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Die Frage, ob gewaltverherrlichende Inhalte  verboten werden sollen, ist natürlich so pauschal nicht mit Ja zu beantworten. Fest steht, dass gewalttätige Inhalte für Menschen mit einer sich fortschreitenden Reife nicht positiv sind. Schließlich ist Gewalt nicht nur der Amoklauf, sondern geschieht bereits im Verhalten, in der Sprache und dem sozialen Miteinander. Extreme Gewalt, wie Kopfschüsse, Folterdarstellungen oder abgeschlagene Gliedmaßen haben natürlich bei jedem irgendwann negative  Auswirkungen auf ganz unterschiedlichen Ebenen, und sei es, dass man sich an extreme Gewalt einfach gewöhnt. Ob das positiv ist, mag jeder selbst beurteilen. 

Es ist richtig, wenn der Gesetzgeber Grenzen festsetzt und Inhalte für Heranwachsende verbietet. Für meinen Geschmack sind diese Grenzen sogar zu lasch. Ein 16 jähriger muss nicht stundenlang mit extremster Gewalt, wie oben beispielhaft geschildert, konfrontiert werden. Für was soll das gut sein? Irgendwann geht Empathie verloren. Es ist schon übel, wenn man die Fähigkeit verliert sich in sein Gegenüber hineinzuversetzen, 
Kaum einer streitet auch ab, dass es im vergleichbaren Fall, wie etwa bei der Pornographie,  zu einem negativeren Frauenbild oder zu einem schrägen Bild von Sexualität kommt. Wie viele Typen können keine korrekte Beziehung zu einer Frau aufbauen, weil sie denken, dass Frauen so sind, wie sie in ihren Pornos dargestellt werden aber in der Realität mit einem vielschichtigen Mädchen total überfordert sind? Übrigens, die Empathie braucht man gerade für sowas. Es ist cool sich in ein Mädchen hineinversetzen zu können, auch gefühlsmäßig, um zu wissen, was sie gerade möchte. Diese Fähigkeit will ich doch gerne behalten.

Extreme Inhalte müssen einfach bis zu einem Alter kontrolliert werden, und eine Instanz muss es tun, ob einen die Grenze nun willkürlich erscheint oder nicht. Wer meint sich später, dann trotzdem mit jedem Müll beschäftigen zu müssen, bitte schön. Aber es gibt doch mehr zu verlieren als man vielleicht denkt..


----------



## Nightslaver (5. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Es ist richtig, wenn der Gesetzgeber Grenzen festsetzt und Inhalte für Heranwachsende verbietet. Für meinen Geschmack sind diese Grenzen sogar zu lasch. Ein 16 jähriger muss nicht stundenlang mit extremster Gewalt, wie oben beispielhaft geschildert, konfrontiert werden. Für was soll das gut sein? Irgendwann geht Empathie verloren. Es ist schon übel, wenn man die Fähigkeit verliert sich in sein Gegenüber hineinzuversetzen...



Wie haben 16 Jährige nur zu Zeiten als der Mensch noch in Höhlen lebte die ganze Gewalt bei der Jagd ausgehalten ohne Gefühlskalte Maschinen zu werden? Damals mit Feuerstein-Speer und Bogen waren Tote und Verletzte Jäger nicht so selten, ganz zu schweigen von den erlegten und dann geschlachteten Tieren.
Ich frag mich manchmal wirklich ob manche sich eigentlich bewusst sind was für einen realitätsfremdes Zeug sie von sich geben.
Ein gewisses Maß an Gewalt gehört schon von Natur aus zum Leben und hat folglich normalerweise auch keine kontraproduktiven Auswirkungen auf das Verhalten von Menschen, oder lässt sie gefühlskalt werden.
Wäre das anders wäre der Mensch wohl vor langer Zeit ausgestorben, weil er unfähig gewesen wäre sich Fleisch als Nahrung zu beschaffen und eine reine Ernährung als Sammler ihn nicht durchgängig hätte versorgen können.

Keine seriöse Studie stützt diese Annahmen das es anders wäre, der Mensch also davon gefühlskalt und abgestumpft in seiner Meinung darüber wird.
Das einzige was sich bei regelmäßigen Konsum von gewalttätigen Inhalten beobachten lässt ist das das menschliche Gehirn irgendwann nicht mehr so stark auf Gewalt reagiert, es bis zu einem gewissen Grad "normal / Routine" wird.
Aber auch das ist ein normaler Vorgang, je öfter man Dinge sieht / macht desto "normaler" werden sie halt weil man es schon oft gesehen und gemacht hat, aber das lässt keinen nachweisbaren Rückschluss darauf das entsprechende Menschen deshalb Gewalt besser finden, oder sie nicht trotzdem äußerst schlecht empfinden können.

Letztlich wer als Zoowärter täglich andalusische Bergziegen beim Liebesspiel beobachtet wird irgendwann auch nicht mehr im Gehirn so stark auf diese Erfahrung reagieren, es wird halt vom Gehirn als etwas normales empfunden.

Wenn also jemand, wie in dem Fall im Artikel, zu solchen Äußerungen neigt, oder sogar Amok läuft, liegt das sicher nicht alleine am Konsum gewalttätiger Inhalte in Fernsehn und Videospielen, sondern vermutlich daran das da so Punkte zusammen kommen wie:

- eine Störung in der Funktion vom Gehirn im Bezug auf diese Dinge (herbagesetzte Gewaltschwelle, Neigung zu gewalttätigen Verhalten, usw.)
- psychische Störungen durch täglich real erlebte Gewalt gegen die Person (mobbing, häusliche Gewalt, psychische Gewalt, ect.) 
- lange Phasen von Frust und seelischer Belastung (Minderwertigkeitsempfinden, berufliche / schulische / private Fehlschläge und Rückschläge, usw.)


----------



## Thomas5010 (5. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Es ist problematisch, wenn du schreibst, dass es keine Auswirkungen gibt, wenn Menschen mit ständiger Gewalt konfrontiert werden. Das würde bedeuten, dass sämtliche Kinder und Jugendschutzbestimmungen obsolet, und deren Anwendungen unwissenschaftlich sind. Genau das Gegenteil ist aber der Fall. Manche Menschen die extreme Gewalt erlebt haben, neigen viel schneller dazu, selbst Gewalt auszuüben, weil sie denken es ist normal und gehört zum Leben dazu. Was ist mit den Menschen, die aus gewaltaffinen Ländern kommen, wie Afghanistan oder Syrien? Viele Menschen sind mit einem hohen Maße von Gewalt konfrontiert wurden, so das ein gewisses Level bei der Anwendung bereits als normal empfunden wird. Die Grenzen haben sich viel weiter nach unten verschoben, eben durch das zuschaustellen von ständiger Gewalt.

Wenn ich in einem möglichst realistischen Ego Shooter 1 Millionen Bonuspunkte bekomme für 1000 Kopfschüsse, dann wird es mir in einer Ausnahmesituation sicherlich leichter fallen jemanden eine Knarre an den Kopf zu halten und abzudrücken. Letztendlich tun dies natürlich sehr wenige, aber die Grenze hat sich verschoben. Es ist vorstellbar geworden. Die Sprache verändert sich aber bei ganz vielen. Wie viele reden, wie schlechte Gangsterkopien? 

Es ist eine Illusion zu behaupten, dass die Beobachtung von andalusischen Bergziegen dieselben Folgen hat, wie das dahinmetzeln von Menschen.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Es ist problematisch, wenn du schreibst, dass es keine Auswirkungen gibt, wenn Menschen mit ständiger Gewalt konfrontiert werden.



Wer täglich in der Realität direkter / persöhnlicher Gewalt ausgesetzt wird (Mord, Bandenschießerein, häusliche Gewalt, usw.) hat natürlich eine Beeinflussung durch diese Erfahrungen mit der Gewalt, habe ich aber auch nicht anders geschrieben. Allerdings, auch da ist das Ergebnis davon nicht überall gleich und stark von der Sozialisierung und Psyche der Person abhängig, nicht jeder wird dann automatisch zum Amokläufer, oder selbst gewalttätig nur weil er täglich direkter Gewalt ausgesetzt wird. 
Ansonsten hättest du nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg wohl viele Millionen Menschen, auch Jugendliche und Kinder, gehabt die permanent Gewalt benutzt hätten und somit wohl schlimmere Zustände als heutzutage im schlimmsten nord-amerikanischen Gehetto.
Menschen die seelisch ehr instabil sind werden immer ehr zu Gewalt neigen als jene die stabil sind, egal wie stark die Gewalt ist der sie ausgesetzt werden.




Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Wenn ich in einem möglichst realistischen Ego Shooter 1 Millionen Bonuspunkte bekomme für 1000 Kopfschüsse, dann wird es mir in einer Ausnahmesituation sicherlich leichter fallen jemanden eine Knarre an den Kopf zu halten und abzudrücken. Letztendlich tun dies natürlich sehr wenige, aber die Grenze hat sich verschoben. Es ist vorstellbar geworden. Die Sprache verändert sich aber bei ganz vielen. Wie viele reden, wie schlechte Gangsterkopien?
> 
> Es ist eine Illusion zu behaupten, dass die Beobachtung von andalusischen Bergziegen dieselben Folgen hat, wie das dahinmetzeln von Menschen.



Nein werden sie nicht, dafür gibt es, was ich im letzten Post aber schon geschrieben habe, keinen wissenschaftlichen Anhaltspunkt, da Menschen in der Regel zwischen Videospiel und Realität unterscheiden können, egal wie realistisch das auch gehalten sein mag.
Menschen die regelmäßig gewaltätige Spiele konsumieren nehmen es in der Regel nur im Kopf gleichgültiger wahr, was aber, wie ich auch schon schrieb, normal ist, da die Erfahrung irgendwann halt keine Neue mehr ist, genauso wie man nach dem 20 Besuch im gleichen Freizeitpark und das 50 mal fahren mit der gleichen Achterbahn auch nicht mehr besonders aufgeregt darauf reagieren wird.

Es hat aber keine nachweislichen Auswirkungen darauf wie Menschen gegenüber Gewalt eingestellt sind, oder das sie diese als eine Lösung ehr in Betacht ziehen.
Sowas passiert in der Regel nur bei Personen die sowieso irgendwelche anderen Probleme haben (oben aufgezählt) und daher nicht stabil sind, oder eben Realität und Videospiel nicht auseinanderhalten können (wie der Jugendliche in Paris vor einigen Jahren, der probieren wollte ob Autoklauen wie in GTA funktioniert [Person aus dem Auto ziehen und abhauen]).

Das sind aber Ausnahmefälle und nicht die Regel, wer also Prävention gegen Gewalt betreiben will muss woanders ansetzen als bei Videospielen, oder Filmen, auch ohne beides werden labile Menschen ihre Gewalt ausleben, die Möglichkeiten sind unzählig (Paintball, Papas Jagdwaffe, Schießbude auf dem Weinachtsmarkt, Militär, Schießverein, Messer / Basballschläger gegen Puppen, Spielzeugwaffen, Filme, Musik, Bücher, Tiere quälen, usw, um nur einige wenige Dinge zu nennen).

Da braucht man keine Videospiele für, wer seine Gewaltvorstellungen ausleben will wird dafür immer einen Weg finden, der auch nicht schwieriger ist als ein Videospiel zu spielen.



Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Es ist eine Illusion zu behaupten, dass die Beobachtung von  andalusischen Bergziegen dieselben Folgen hat, wie das dahinmetzeln von  Menschen.



Nein eine Illusion ist es zu glauben das die eigenen trumpsche Meinung irgend ein Beleg für den Ist-Zustand wäre, obwohl es dafür keine stichhaltigen Belege gibt, die das glaubwürdig bestätigen täten.


----------



## KaneTM (6. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Sorry Thomas5010, aber das ganze hier wirkt auf mich leider wie ein in einen nach außen hin fundierten Rahmen verpackter Trollversuch. Viele richtige Grundlagen gepaart mit abstrusen Begründungen / Schlussfolgerungen und noch ein paar Voraussetzungen verdrehen, um den ganzen Kram an das gewünschte Ergebnis anzupassen.



Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Es ist problematisch, wenn du schreibst, dass es keine Auswirkungen gibt, wenn Menschen mit ständiger Gewalt konfrontiert werden.


 Hat er nich geschrieben.



> Das würde bedeuten, dass sämtliche Kinder und Jugendschutzbestimmungen obsolet, und deren Anwendungen unwissenschaftlich sind. Genau das Gegenteil ist aber der Fall.



Wer redet denn hier nur von Jugendlichen?? Dennoch (und natürlich) hat ein 10-Jährige ein anderes Schutzbedürfnis als ein 17-järiger. Aber nochmal: Ich sehe nicht, wo es hier bei Gewaltkonsum nur (noch) um Jugendliche geht - zwar war der Artikel der Ausgangspunkt, aber wir sind eigentlich nicht mehr bei den Jugendlichen.



> Manche Menschen die extreme Gewalt erlebt haben, neigen viel schneller dazu, selbst Gewalt auszuüben, weil sie denken es ist normal und gehört zum Leben dazu. Was ist mit den Menschen, die aus gewaltaffinen Ländern kommen, wie Afghanistan oder Syrien? Viele Menschen sind mit einem hohen Maße von Gewalt konfrontiert wurden, so das ein gewisses Level bei der Anwendung bereits als normal empfunden wird. Die Grenzen haben sich viel weiter nach unten verschoben, eben durch das zuschaustellen von ständiger Gewalt.



Gutes Thema! ABER ein ganz anderes. Es mag überraschend sein: In Gewalt aufzuwachsen und zu leben ist tatsächlich etwas anderes, als ein Computerspiel zu spielen. 



> Wenn ich in einem möglichst realistischen Ego Shooter 1 Millionen Bonuspunkte bekomme für 1000 Kopfschüsse, dann wird es mir in einer Ausnahmesituation sicherlich leichter fallen jemanden eine Knarre an den Kopf zu halten und abzudrücken. Letztendlich tun dies natürlich sehr wenige, aber die Grenze hat sich verschoben. Es ist vorstellbar geworden. Die Sprache verändert sich aber bei ganz vielen. Wie viele reden, wie schlechte Gangsterkopien?



Sprache verändert sich andauernd (das passiert sogar AUF DEM SCHULHOF ) und ja, ich habe mich auch schon lange an die Hitboxen im Kopfbereich in Spielen gewöhnt... mir ist völlig klar, dass ich bei den meisten Shootern durch einen Kopfschuss schneller und erfolgreicher spielen kann. Meine  Abwägungen bei einer (theoretisch) realen Benutzung von Schusswaffen sind davon jedoch unbeeinflusst - dass Menschen an einem Kopfschuss wahrscheinlicher sterben, war vorher auch klar. Und nur weil man in einem Spiel eine Maustaste drückt und bunte Farbeffekte bei Pixeln sieht, entscheidet man sich doch nicht plötzlich "Huch, den schwer bewaffneten Bankräuber halte ich heute mal nicht mit einem Schuss ins Bein auf, ich schieß ihm mal in den Kopf, weil das Ingame so normal ist".  Wäre etwas bekloppt, gell?



> Es ist eine Illusion zu behaupten, dass die Beobachtung von andalusischen Bergziegen dieselben Folgen hat, wie das dahinmetzeln von Menschen.



Nein, dass ist keine Illusion - lesen würde helfen. Es wurde auf die gleichen Folgen (Gewöhnung) abgestellt, nicht was du für einen Vergleich an den Haaren herbeizerren willst.


----------



## Thomas5010 (6. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

@Nightslaver Du schreibst was von Studien und das es keine wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse gibt, die einen Menschen von Gewalt abstumpfen lassen. Interessanterweise schreibst du aber direkt im nachfolgenden Satz, dass das menschliche Gehirn bei der Konfrontation irgendwann auf bestimmte Arten von Gewalt nicht mehr reagiert. Entschuldigung, aber das ist doch Abstumpfung!!!

Wer schreibt, dass es keine wissenschaftlichen Studien gibt, weil gewaltverherrlichende Inhalte keinen Einfluss haben auf das Verhalten (du schreibst ein Mensch könne ja unterscheiden zwischen Realität und Spiel), der ist auch in der Beweispflicht. Sonst sind das nur Behauptungen. Aber obwohl du in der Beweispflicht bist, weil du eine These aufstellst, werde ich dir zuvorkommen. 

Psychotherapeuten, Psychologen, Neurologen und Verhaltensforscher sind sich in der überwiegenden Zahl einig. Der Schulpsychologe Werner Hopf hat mit seinem Team  eine  4 jährige Langzeitstudien zu dem Thema durchgeführt. Sein Ergebnis zusammengefasst:

"Wer sich mit 12 Jahren mit Gewaltspielen vergnügt, begeht mit 14 tendenziell mehr Straftaten, so Hopf. Ein weiteres Ergebnis: Prügeleien in der Schule werden am stärksten durch Horrorvideos gefördert, gefolgt von Gewaltdarstellungen in Computerspielen und Fernsehen. „Man kann zwar nicht sagen, dass jeder Jugendliche, der Gewaltmedien nutzt, aggressiv wird. Aber je häufiger er sie nutzt, desto problematischer wird es“, sagt Hopf. Fernsehen, Video und PC zusammengenommen steigern nach seiner Untersuchung die Aggressivität um rund 25 Prozent. „Sie füllen ein Fass, das dann durch soziale Faktoren oder Schulprobleme überläuft.“

Die Studie ist deswegen so wertvoll, weil aufgrund des relativen neuen Problems der extremen Killerspiele nur wenige Langzeitstudien bisher möglich waren. Die Studie ist seriös und anerkannt. 

Letztendlich werden auch Haschisch oder Marijuana Konsumenten sagen, dass ihr Konsum harmlos ist, und das es angeblich keine Studien gibt, die das Gegenteil behaupten. Sie zitieren auch Personen oder lesen aus Studien vor, weil es immer irgendjemanden gibt, der mal etwas anderes behauptet. Letztendlich sitzen aber eine Menge von denen in den neurologischen Praxen, weil sie unter Depressionen, Psychosen und Angsterkrankungen leiden. Und so fragt vielleicht mal jemand "Hey, warum bist du so gewalttätig?", und man findet heraus, dass derjenige seine biographischen Probleme mit zusätzlicher Gewalt durch extreme PC Spiele befeuert hat. Letztendlich kann die Konfrontation mit extremer Gewalt in Videospielen das Fass zum Überlaufen bringen oder per se das Fass schon einmal kräftig vorfüllen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



Threshold schrieb:


> Jede Folge von Tom und Jerry oder dem Roadrunner ist brutaler als jedes Videogame.


 Ich wüßte nicht, daß bei Tom und Jerry jemals Blut geflossen wäre oder Gegner blutüberströmt zerrissen / zerfetzt wurden wie hier:
Apocryph: Gameplay-Trailer zum Old-School-Fantasy-Shooter.

Beim Roadrunner schon gar nicht, da spielen Felsbrocken, Schwarzpulver, Raketen, Federn, Flugzeuge, Luftlöcher und eine Schlucht die Hauptbösewichte neben Wile.


----------



## Homerclon (6. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Das Problem an diesen Serien: sie sind verharmlosend. Es bleibt für die Opferfiguren immer folgenlos, spätestens nach ein paar Sekunden sind sie wieder Quietschfidel.
Lass mal ein ein Amboss auf dich fallen (ist ein typischer Gag in den klassischen Zeichentricks), ich gehe jede Wette ein, das du auch im günstigsten Fall danach erst mal zur Behandlung ins Krankenhaus musst.

Wenn in einem Videospiel nach einem Treffer 10 Liter Blut spritzen, und die Figuren tot umfallen (wenn meist auch erst nach mehreren Treffern), so zeigt das eindeutig: Gewalt fügt Schaden zu. Es könnte verstörend sein, aber deswegen sind diese Spiele auch nicht für Kinder gedacht.
Wenn in einem Videospiel, aufgrund des Jugendschutzes, die Gegner nach tödlichen Treffern sich nur hinsetzen oder sofort aus dem Spiel ausgeblendet werden, ist das wieder Verharmlosen von Gewalt.


Ich bin daher der gleichen Meinung wie Threshold. Tom & Jerry und Co. sind Brutal. Es gibt kaum ein Videospiel, das Brutaler wäre. Der Unterschied ist eben, in den Zeichentrickserien ist es Grundsätzlich verharmlosend. Es kann ja nicht sein, das man den Kindern zeigt, das es schädlich ist, jemanden einen Amboss auf den Kopf zu werfen. Gibt halt mal eine Beule (mit einem Hammer, oder Schaufel, 2-3x draufgeschlagen auf die Beule, und die ist auch wieder weg), oder man sieht Stern / Vögel, aber kurz darauf ist alles wieder bestens.


----------



## OField (7. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, nehme ich aber Kartenspiele wie Magic - The Gathering oder Hearthstone geht es da auch um Gewalt,



Mit Kartenspiele meinte ich, Maumau, Poker, etc


----------



## RyzA (7. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Immer wieder diese aufkommenden Diskussionen wenn jemand durchgetickt ist.
Anstatt mal woanders anzusetzen, aber nein Trump fordert auch noch mehr Waffen an Schulen für Lehrer.


----------



## Hänschen (30. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*

Das Problem ist dass die derbe Videospiele-Gewalt im Real-Life gar nicht vorkommt. Wenn man mehrere Jahre am Bildschirm tötet hinterlässt das Spuren im Gehirn. Die Kiddies fallen später aus allen Wolken wenn sie mit ihren vermurksten Egos nichts mehr im Leben hinkriegen.

Schuld ist die Spiele-Industrie welche nur an Profit denkt, den man mit doofen Jugendlichen zuhauf machen kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Das Problem ist dass die derbe Videospiele-Gewalt im Real-Life gar nicht vorkommt. Wenn man mehrere Jahre am Bildschirm tötet hinterlässt das Spuren im Gehirn. Die Kiddies fallen später aus allen Wolken wenn sie mit ihren vermurksten Egos nichts mehr im Leben hinkriegen.
> 
> Schuld ist die Spiele-Industrie welche nur an Profit denkt, den man mit doofen Jugendlichen zuhauf machen kann.



Stimmt, diese "böse Industrie" die Kindern und Jugendlichen zeigt das Bugs Bunny Sam dem Jäger seinen Gewehrlauf in den Hintern dreht, der abdrückt und danach weiter läuft als wäre nichts gewesen.
Oder der Kojote beim Road Runner, der von seinem eigenen riesen Stein erschlagen wird aber danach auch weitermacht als sei das nie passiert. 

Man man man, all die verkorksten Persöhnlichkeiten bei jungen Menschen die von der Industrie durch Comics und Comicserien schon vor  4 bis 5 Jahrzehnten rangezüchtet wurden und zu denen du vieleicht selbst gehören müsstest, nach deiner Logik. 

Wunder das wir bei all den gestörten Jugendlichen die letzten Jahrzehnte überhaupt noch eine eine funktionierende Gesellschaft haben, aber da werden Videospiele jetzt sicher den ultimativen Ausschlag für geben, das sich das ändert.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2018)

*AW: USA: Richter verbietet Schüler ''gewalthaltige Spiele''*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oder der Kojote beim Road Runner, der von seinem eigenen riesen Stein erschlagen wird aber danach auch weitermacht als sei das nie passiert.



Nichts ist brutaler als Tom und Jerry.


----------

